# Laser 486SX/3



## Geekless (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a Laser 486SX/3 from 6/92, which I use strictly for word processing in DOS. It stands alone, not connected to the internet. I shut my computer down. When I started it up again, a screen came up that I responded to by saying no, but could only get out of by saying yes. When the next screen came up, I ended up with DRIVE NOT READY ERROR. Insert BOOT diskette in A. Press any key when ready. I do not have a boot diskette, nor have I been able to find the computer company Laser to ask them if they have any diskettes. HELP, PLEASE. Does anyone has a boot diskette? Does the company Laser exist as another entity? I really need to get into my computer. Thank you. Geekless.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

the hd may have failed, it's only 14 years old.

you might check at www.bootdisk.com for a 6.22 boot disk, download to a floppy, boot to it, run fdisk and see if there's a partition, chkdsk to see if the hd's dead.


----------

